# Creative ways to announce your multiple pregnancy??



## DrGomps

I am not going to announce for a few more weeks yet...but, was curious if anyone had any unique ideas how to...


----------



## Meezerowner

Not sure it's unique as I have heard a couple of people do a pic of a bun in an oven and post on facebook or send out an email to family.

In your case a baking tray with 3 buns :wacko:


----------



## want2bemommy

I haven't announced on Facebook yet, so not sure what I'm going to do there. As far as telling people it's twins, I usually say "I had my ultrasound got to hear the heartbeat&#8230;" then wait for them to say congratulations then say "and then I got to hear the OTHER heartbeat." Usually takes them a minute to figure out what I'm trying to say LOL


----------



## DrGomps

I was thinking of maybe taking a picture with this...
my 18 month old daughter wearing this...

https://www.cafepress.com/mf/25917228/big-sister-of-triplets_tshirt


or me wearing this...

https://www.cafepress.com/mf/28032113/pea-in-my-pod-triplets_maternity?productId=267621494


----------



## DrGomps

I was thinking of maybe taking a picture with this...
my 18 month old daughter wearing this...

https://www.cafepress.com/mf/25917228/big-sister-of-triplets_tshirt


or me wearing this...

https://www.cafepress.com/mf/28032113/pea-in-my-pod-triplets_maternity?productId=267621494


----------



## hopingforit

Similar to want2bemommy, I called everyone up and told them that I was pregnant, had my first ultrasound, and both heartbeats were good. It took people a few seconds to figure it out. Lol. I like those t-shirts too.


----------



## jackie2012

Lol love pintrest ideas i like the last one with the little boy so cute.

everybody already knew i was pregnant so when i found out at my first scan at 20 weeks it was twins i just put those up on my face book. Some people never clued in lol until they seen the comments of other people. all the pics said on them were twin A and Twins b. they were too big by that point to get a decent pic together :cry:. 

https://media-cache-ec2.pinimg.com/originals/28/2f/04/282f0422d2418bff68c6089064357829.jpg

https://media-cache-ak1.pinimg.com/originals/5f/26/be/5f26be1e4ceba21dc5e88a5e1e5815f0.jpg

https://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/bf/1d/0a/bf1d0ad58706fe82aea5c0c15658d408.jpg

https://how-do-it.info/Big_Brother_Twin_Pregnancy_Announcement_Idea/


----------

